# Ever seen this?



## mickr (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't believe I have..A closed end Baron with rope pattern...and a custom cap.    If anyone has seen one would you let me know?   Cocobolo..


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 15, 2009)

I have not seen one, but if you are looking to see who made it, I would start with PenWorks (Anthony)--PM him.


----------



## mickr (Dec 15, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> I have not seen one, but if you are looking to see who made it, I would start with PenWorks (Anthony)--PM him.


  ED, you drinkin" boy?  I made this & am posting it...I have never seen a CLOSED END with a rope...can't make on a pen whiz because it works off a pen mandrel..I do believe it is the first time a pen like this has been posted on IAP..if I'm wrong I'd like to see the post..thanks


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 15, 2009)

Sweet looking pen.  Did you use a legacy mill?  It came out fantastic.


----------



## Froggy (Dec 15, 2009)

Beautiful pen! I lioke your choice of wood, too.


Chris


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 15, 2009)

That is sweet! I have never seen one closed end.


----------



## mickr (Dec 15, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> That is sweet! I have never seen one closed end.


  me either & I have searched high and low in many forums and in books and magzines & articles...I do believe I might have posted the first closed end spiral..:biggrin:


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 15, 2009)

I have been through this entire gallery I believe over a few months as well as other gallery's else where and yours is the first me. Nice job.


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 15, 2009)

That is a very interesting looking pen.  It looks like it would be a bear to sand and finish.  How much time do you think you have invested in this project?


----------



## Woodlvr (Dec 15, 2009)

A friend of mine in Idaho made me a Cigar pen in that pattern, BUT it was NOT a closed end. Beautiful work. Hust a question Mick, don't they have a special bit for the wizard to enable turning a rope design? I purchased the bit from Beall but never tried to use it. He purchased a Legacy mill and was trying to make pens the easy way- so he says.


----------



## gvanweerd (Dec 15, 2009)

That is super cool!


----------



## just_call_me_dusty (Dec 16, 2009)

That's awesome.  Are you going to share your technique with us.


----------



## mickr (Dec 16, 2009)

Woodlvr said:


> A friend of mine in Idaho made me a Cigar pen in that pattern, BUT it was NOT a closed end. Beautiful work. Hust a question Mick, don't they have a special bit for the wizard to enable turning a rope design? I purchased the bit from Beall but never tried to use it. He purchased a Legacy mill and was trying to make pens the easy way- so he says.


  yes there is a rope pattern bit with the pen whiz..but it requires a certain diam pen ( and I mean very certain diam) ..it is a very shallow rope..and the pen whiz cannot make a closed end of any pattern


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice job, the pen looks great. Sounds like the process is a secret for now, though we are not used to those around here. We'll break him down eventually or, now that we know it can be done, somone else will figure it out and let us in on the secret..


----------



## mickr (Dec 16, 2009)

Glenn McCullough said:


> Very nice job, the pen looks great. Sounds like the process is a secret for now, though we are not used to those around here. We'll break him down eventually or, now that we know it can be done, somone else will figure it out and let us in on the secret..


 Can't a person post something new & enjoy the accolades without being pushed to "tell all" right now?  There are many ways to make spirals..Pen Whiz can spiral, but not like this...many of you have seen Anthony's article on rope spirals on his legacy 200...but this could not be made on that Legacy..One could also research Bill Bowers Spiral Book and his website..spirals have been cut for many years by hand...Many ways to "skin the cat" but I do believe that I have been the first to post a closed end rope spiral.....:biggrin: Congrats to me!!!


----------



## mickr (Dec 16, 2009)

jasontg99 said:


> That is a very interesting looking pen. It looks like it would be a bear to sand and finish. How much time do you think you have invested in this project?


  Jason:  I have no clue as to time, as it was a new technique and I did not keep track..seemed like way too long tho!!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Dec 16, 2009)

Congrats on being the first.  Enjoy your time on the sun.


----------



## pmpartain (Dec 16, 2009)

I like that pen.  I've made a few closed end pens and never quite like the shape.  That twist pattern looks like it is supposed to be closed end.  Very nice.  I like the custom finial.  Is it possible to carve the finial in a shape that mirrors the other end or looks like a knot or something.  I've never seen that done before.  However you did it, you should do it some more.


----------



## Chuck Key (Dec 16, 2009)

mickr said:


> ED, you drinkin" boy? I made this & am posting it...I have never seen a CLOSED END with a rope...can't make on a pen whiz because it works off a pen mandrel..I do believe it is the first time a pen like this has been posted on IAP..if I'm wrong I'd like to see the post..thanks


 
Here is one from June 2006. I belive Anthony did several closed end ropes before mine.

http://forum.penturners.org/forum/showpost.php?p=20925&postcount=1

Bottom barrel twists one way top barrel twist the other way. 

Chuckie


----------



## mickr (Dec 16, 2009)

Chuck Key said:


> Here is one from June 2006. I belive Anthony did several closed end ropes before mine.
> 
> http://forum.penturners.org/forum/showpost.php?p=20925&postcount=1
> 
> ...


  Well I'll be..I wondered f anyone had done it prior to my attempt..thanks Chuck for showing us all..3 yrs between postings so I missed it...


----------



## CaptG (Dec 16, 2009)

Great looking pen.  Really like the custom finial.  I have done several closed end rope twists, but never got around to posting a picture.  Got the idea from Anthony (Penworks) a couple years back.  I have one in my sample case for customers to look at, it gets their attention, but because of the extra bulk with the twist, it is a bit large even for a Jr. Gent.  I snapped a picture this afternoon.  I will post the picture because you asked if this has been done before, not trying to hijack your thread.  I do mine with a Lagacy Revo and it takes about an hour from start to finished product.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 16, 2009)

I've seen a few rope pens like that, but can't recall if they were closed end.  Regardless..way to go on an awesome pen!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 16, 2009)

mickr said:


> Well I'll be..I wondered f anyone had done it prior to my attempt..thanks Chuck for showing us all..3 yrs between postings so I missed it...




Guess that Ed was right from the start. Don't know if Ed's knowledge stems from his drinking or not, but I "listen" when he speaks.

Very nicely executed pen regardless who did it first.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 16, 2009)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Guess that Ed was right from the start. Don't know if *Ed's knowledge* stems from his drinking or not, but I "listen" when he speaks.
> 
> Very nicely executed pen regardless who did it first.


 
Paraphrasing my friend "JimGo":  I do not wish to intimate that I have any knowledge because I proliferate in my postings.

In this case, i read the original as, "I have a customer who showed me this picture and asked me for a quote.  Do you know who could have made this, originally??"  I have been in this position and tried to find the originator before I use a technique.  I try to quote a little HIGHER than the originator.  Then, if I get the commission, I figure the customer KNEW who did it and there is bad blood there.  I also am careful about getting paid (this can create "bad blood" more often than anything else I know of).

Mike PM'd me, explaining HIS meaning, so I had little to contribute (which stopped me, this time!!!)  

It IS a great pen, Mike!!!!!
(But on anything "ropey", check Turchetta first!!!):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## mickr (Dec 16, 2009)

CaptG said:


> Great looking pen. Really like the custom finial. I have done several closed end rope twists, but never got around to posting a picture. Got the idea from Anthony (Penworks) a couple years back. I have one in my sample case for customers to look at, it gets their attention, but because of the extra bulk with the twist, it is a bit large even for a Jr. Gent. I snapped a picture this afternoon. I will post the picture because you asked if this has been done before, not trying to hijack your thread. I do mine with a Lagacy Revo and it takes about an hour from start to finished product.


  Thanks Capt....appreciate your post & picture..I figured someone had done it before me, but could never find evidence that it had been done..I knew it would be a tad harder than a regular spiral, but knew many people here at IAP are talented enough to have done it, but it took a while for you & chuckie to come out of the woodwork...thanks again for your post


----------



## ldb2000 (Dec 16, 2009)

Mick , don't let it discourage you in any way . I learned a long time ago that there is nothing new in pens to be made ....but it don't keep me from trying :biggrin:
It really is a great pen .:good:


----------



## mickr (Dec 17, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> Mick , don't let it discourage you in any way . I learned a long time ago that there is nothing new in pens to be made ....but it don't keep me from trying :biggrin:
> It really is a great pen .:good:


  Thanks Butch..appreciate it from the Kitless fanatic..your pens always inspire


----------



## mickr (Dec 17, 2009)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Guess that Ed was right from the start. Don't know if Ed's knowledge stems from his drinking or not, but I "listen" when he speaks.
> 
> Very nicely executed pen regardless who did it first.


  I did listen to him..He razzes everyone on this forum...and I have been the receipient of that razzing on a few occasions..just razzing him back..maybe I should have said " sniffing photocopier fumes" and not, drinking in my original response?   Probably more accurate??  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Dec 17, 2009)

I think you did a great job on the pen. I really appreciate the fact that you did it on your own without the aid of a tutorial, it somehow makes it worth a lot more. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Stick Rounder (Dec 17, 2009)

Good looking pen.


----------

